# [SOLVED] Can't log into anything



## breakdancesouls (Aug 28, 2010)

This is very strange, I can log into forums, but i cannot log into any games, or secure websites. Examples:

-cant log into any emails
-cant log into facebook
-cant login to Heroes of Newerth
-cant login to Starcraft 2
-cant login to battlenet in general.

I am using wireless, but its the same when im on ethernet, it is not my ISP because the computer next to me works perfectly fine.

I recently reformatted using my recovery cd given from ASUS, and i updated to SP2 for Vista. I tried using this website http://support.microsoft.com/kb/813444
but it still didnt help. 

Thank you for your time


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Can't log into anything*

HI, that MS site has quite a lot of detail.Have you tried them all? If so we have to look elswhere. What Anti Virus program have you and is the windows firewall on or off?


----------



## breakdancesouls (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Can't log into anything*

Im so glad u responded, i wasnt expecting any help so soon, ill try my best to help you on your end too.

as of right now, i was using norton anti virus, but im removing it now to test if it was a problem, i tried turning off windows firewall but it wasnt the reason.

for the MS site, i tried steps 1 2 3, 4 had a small issue when i tried manually, some of the dll files didnt work, step 5 ill try now, step 6 wont solve anything because this install is fresh. step 7 says i need to run command prompt as administrator but my user account is an administrator.. what do i do to change that?

Thanks


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Can't log into anything*

Hi, yes I agree with removing Norton, to do this properly go here step 2 and download their uninstaller:-

http://www.symantec.com/norton/supp...b&selected_nav=&pvid=&docurl=20080828154508EN

To run as admin go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator"

Go here and download the free Microsoft security essentials (better then Norton):-

http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/


----------



## breakdancesouls (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Can't log into anything*

uhh, its fixed now, but i did a few things so i dont know exactly what i did, i removed norton, tried to sfc scannow in cmd prompt, but it asked for a restart before anything happened. i believe it was the norton =/

thanks for the help anyway, i didnt realize i even had norton installed till you responded.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Can't log into anything*

Hi, glad you got it sorted.. don't forget MS security essentials for your protection.


----------

